# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  مشاهدة مباراة السودان ويوغندا اليوم الاربعاء

## مريخي اون لاين

*



الناس الإخباري - متابعات: منتخبنا الوطني الشاب تحت 20 عام يواجه نظيره اليوغندي صاحب الارض والجمهور بحثاً عن صدارة المجموعة الأولي...
وكان منتخبنا فاز في الجوله الأولى على جيبوتي برباعية نظيفة ثم تعادل مع اريتريا بثلاث اهداف لكل فريق...
اما يوغندا قد تعادلت في الجوله الأولى مع اريتريا واكتسحت جيبوتي في الجوله الثانية بخماسية مقابل هدف...
ويتصدر صقور الجديان المجموعة بفارق الاهداف المسجله على يوغندا...

متابعة المباراة الأن اضغط هنا عبر موقع الناس الإخباري
*

----------

